# Chroot dans un Linux ?



## theweep (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, après un petite recherche, je n'ai rien trouve d'autre qu'un vieux post, donc je repose la question : sous Linux il es possible de se chrooter dans une autre nux, sur une autre partition. Est-ce possible sous osx ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2012)

Il existe en tout cas une commande (manuel).


----------



## theweep (19 Novembre 2012)

Hum oui, la commande existe mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'elle fonctionne, en fait, je doute que ça fonctionne car osx es basé sur bsd et les kernels linux/bsd ne fonctionnent pas de la même manière.
Merci en tout cas.


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2012)

Le noyau de Mac OS X n'est _pas_ un noyau *BSD.


----------



## theweep (20 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas dit qu'osx avait un noyau bsd mais qu'il étais basé sur un noyau bsd : darwin es basé sur nextstep et sur freebsd.


----------

